# Cycling in Chelmsford essex



## Nicky666 (28 May 2015)

Hi 
I am new to this forum so Hello. 
I am looking for a friendly cycling club to join for Sunday rides. 
I am not the fittest and my average speed is 14-15 mph so it can't be anything too competitive. Can anyone recommend any clubs. 
Nicky


----------



## Shaun (28 May 2015)

Hello Nicky, welcome to the forum. 

Can you give us an idea of where you are in the country?


----------



## Nicky666 (28 May 2015)

Hi 
I am just outside Chelmsford. Essex. 
Nicky


----------



## jiberjaber (29 May 2015)

Welcome  

Which side of Chelmsford are you? NS, E or W? I'm in the South bit but ride pretty much all directions. There's a fair few who ride in the area in different clubs and groups. I tend to ride by myself much of the time but I do go out with Chelmsford CTC ride on a Sunday when I can fit it in, 09:15 prompt from the City Council office next to the bus station in town. 

14 - 15mph is bout their average speed but depends on the distance and time constraints you might have, Sunday's ride can be anything from 50 to 70 miles, home about 16:30 ish depending on the ride and weather. They know all the best lanes, cafe and pubs and you get a good bit of local history and chat on the ride to
Here's one of the rides on Strava, I usually make up the miles to 100km so often its about a 58mile ride for example:

https://www.strava.com/activities/272404668

I don't think you need CTC membership for a couple or rides with them, but to be honest, its not bad deal given the wiggle discount, YHA discount if you use them and insurance.

Blog diary of the rides: https://chelmsfordcityctc.wordpress.com/
Schedule of next rides: http://www.essexcycling.co.uk/chelmsfordcity/

I usually google the cafe & lunch stops with "strava" added to the search to get an idea of the routes, but its usually about 20 ish miles, tea & cake, then 10 miles to lunch, then 15 or so to tea & cake and 10 miles or so home.

If you can do the distance, I can also recommend the Friday's night rides. Next one is Whitstable (starts at Hyde Park Corner) - bonus points is you can join the Friday's as a club for £2 per year and then get CTC membership for £14ish !  Another good bunch of people to ride with. 

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/17th-july-2015-night-ride-to-whitstable.176181/


----------



## Nicky666 (29 May 2015)

Hi
I am in Danbury. At the moment I am only doing about 25 miles so obviously I need to up my distance before I can join you. 
Nicky


----------



## Rafferty (30 May 2015)

Try the CTC group that meets in Wickford. (SEGs). They have beginners/novice rides I believe.


----------



## jiberjaber (31 May 2015)

Nicky666 said:


> Hi
> I am in Danbury. At the moment I am only doing about 25 miles so obviously I need to up my distance before I can join you.
> Nicky



If you're in Danbury, you have plenty of hills you have to climb to get home, so I don't think it will be long before the ability is there  If you are not working/free time during the week there is an 40 plus club (not sure if the age qualification is taken for granted!  ) but they do shorter rides, I think usually on a Thursday out of Sandon. 

http://www.fortypluscc.co.uk/

I jumped from 30 mile rides to 60 mile rides in one go, basing my rides solo off the ones the CTC were doing. With the CTC rides, there are some that only ride to elevenses and then head home and some that do both elevenses and lunch and ride home, given the ride is often extended to get about 20 miles in before elevenses, there is potential that it might be as few as 10 miles home from the tea stop. So depending on the ride you could come out, have a cuppa and be back within or just over you present comfortable distance. Food for thought


----------



## msi64 (27 Aug 2016)

Just started cycling, ten miles or so,is my limit so far.


----------



## cm2mackem (30 Sep 2016)

Nicky666 said:


> Hi
> I am new to this forum so Hello.
> I am looking for a friendly cycling club to join for Sunday rides.
> I am not the fittest and my average speed is 14-15 mph so it can't be anything too competitive. Can anyone recommend any clubs.
> Nicky


http://www.danburycyclingclub.org good bunch


----------



## Dan Ferris (26 Feb 2017)

Did you find somewhere? I'm in Leigh on sea but haven't found anywhere


----------

